# Paph 'Catherine Briois' (godefroyae x delenatii)



## southernbelle (May 29, 2019)

First bloom, purchased in November, 2018. I really like this one, thankful that it bloomed for me. Second flower just opened. First one opened 4/20/19.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2019)

Its lovely.
I dont think people are seeing it posted here. Try the photos thread.


----------

